# which one I must install and use GCC42 or GCC43



## mfaridi (Jun 23, 2009)

I use  FreeBSD 7

```
FreeBSD Mostafa.Faridi 7.0-RELEASE-p12 FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE-p12 #10: Sat Jun 13 10:10:00 IRDT 2009     Mostafa@Mostafa.Faridi:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GMFARIDISRV  i386
```

and I want install gcc which one is better 

gcc42 or gcc43 ?

by default I have gcc42 , but I think I need change it .


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 23, 2009)

Why do you think you need to change it?
Doesn't cc work good enough for you?

EDIT:
note that *must* is very strong word in English. It means you have absolutely no other choice but the one you mentioned. Instead in most of your questions (if not all) you should use "*should*"
Like: Which one should i use: GCC42 or GCC43


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2009)

If you are asking this question then the GCC that's part of the base OS is good enough for you.


----------



## mfaridi (Jun 23, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Why do you think you need to change it?
> Doesn't cc work good enough for you?
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



I ask this question because when I want install 
	
	



```
virtualbox
```
after I type make install clean
 I see this error
and I think it need gcc 

```
bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/devel/qt4-linguist/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/tools/linguist/../../mkspecs
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/bin/qmake-qt4 /usr/ports/devel/qt4-linguist/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/tools/linguist/../../bin/qmake
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/bin/moc-qt4 /usr/ports/devel/qt4-linguist/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/tools/linguist/../../bin/moc
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/bin/uic-qt4 /usr/ports/devel/qt4-linguist/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/tools/linguist/../../bin/uic
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/bin/rcc /usr/ports/devel/qt4-linguist/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/tools/linguist/../../bin/rcc

This is the Qt/X11 Open Source Edition.


   The specified system/compiler is not supported:

      /usr/ports/devel/qt4-linguist/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/mkspecs/freebsd-g++

   Please see the README file for a complete list.

===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to kde@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/devel/qt4-linguist/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/tools/linguist/../..//config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. an `ls /var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1
```

other packages work good with gcc , I have this problem before and can not install some packages and I had two gcc , so I delete old version and  install gcc42 and it solved my problem


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jun 25, 2009)

The problem is that QT is failing, not VirtualBox, Qt should build fine with gcc4.2

/usr/ports/devel/qt4-linguist/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/tools/linguist/../..//config.log or the mentioned README file might contain more information on what's going on.


----------



## mfaridi (Jul 22, 2009)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> The problem is that QT is failing, not VirtualBox, Qt should build fine with gcc4.2
> 
> /usr/ports/devel/qt4-linguist/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/tools/linguist/../..//config.log or the mentioned README file might contain more information on what's going on.



I have many qt packages 

```
dbus-qt3-0.70_2     Qt3 bindings for the D-BUS messaging system
poppler-qt4-0.10.6  Qt4 bindings to poppler
qt-3.3.8_10         Multiplatform C++ application framework
qt4-assistant-4.4.3 Qt documentation browser
qt4-clucene-4.4.3   QtCLucene full text search library wrapper
qt4-corelib-4.4.3   Qt core library
qt4-dbus-4.4.3      Qt4 bindings for the D-BUS messaging system
qt4-designer-4.4.3  Qt ui editor
qt4-doc-4.4.3       Multiplatform C++ application framework
qt4-gui-4.4.3_2     Qt graphical user interface library
qt4-help-4.4.3      QtHelp module provides QHelpEngine API and is used by Assis
qt4-iconengines-4.4.3 Qt SVG icon engine plugin
qt4-imageformats-4.4.3 Qt imageformat plugins for GIF, JPEG, MNG and SVG
qt4-makeqpf-4.4.3   Qt qtopia font creator
qt4-moc-4.4.3       Qt meta object compiler
qt4-mysql-plugin-4.4.3 Qt MySQL database plugin
qt4-network-4.4.3   Qt network library
qt4-opengl-4.4.3    Qt OpenGL library
qt4-pixeltool-4.4.3 Qt screen magnification utility
qt4-porting-4.4.3   Qt utility to assist with porting Qt3 applications to Qt4
qt4-qdbusviewer-4.4.3 Qt4 D-BUS viewer
qt4-qmake-4.4.3     The build utility of the Qt project
qt4-qt3support-4.4.3 Qt3 compatibility library
qt4-qtestlib-4.4.3  Qt unit testing library
qt4-rcc-4.4.3       Qt resource compiler
qt4-script-4.4.3    Qt script
qt4-sql-4.4.3       Qt SQL library
qt4-sqlite-plugin-4.4.3 Qt SQLite 3.x database plugin
qt4-svg-4.4.3       Qt SVG library
qt4-uic-4.4.3       Qt user interface compiler
qt4-uic3-4.4.3      Qt backwards-compatible user interface compiler
qt4-webkit-4.4.3    Qt4 webkit engine
qt4-xml-4.4.3       Qt XML library
qt4-xmlpatterns-4.4.3 XQuery 1.0 and XPath 2.0 support for Qt4
qt4-xmlpatterns-tool-4.4.3 Qt4 command line utility for running XQueries
tapioca-qt-0.14.1_4 Framework for VoIP and IP applications
telepathy-qt-0.14.1_3 Framework for VoIP and IP applications
```

which one should install again ?


----------



## macbias (Jul 22, 2009)

i might be off, but i have seen "Configure" fails related to python or perl related updates mostly (can't remember exactly).
are you sure you didn't update any of those, and do a full update of packages that depend on those? i would check that before looking at gcc.


----------

